# Wade MacPherson



## wade mac (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone remember Wade MacPherson (Joe). He spent some time on the Soochow and Somers Isle in the 50's and 60's (I think). In the early 70's he was based in Norway for the build and commisioning of the Ardmore and Ardmay. He is 80 next week, I am hoping to learn some stories etc I could surprise him with, Thanks!!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Wade and welcome to SN. Lets hope you get some quotes. Bon voyage.


----------



## Kat Irvine (Oct 24, 2008)

Wade MacPherson is my Grandpa!!


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard enjoy the trip.

GWB


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Kathryn and a warm welcome to SN. It is certainly a small world. Enjoy the site and all that goes with it. Bon voyage.


----------

